# No breeders out there!



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

No breeders out there! lol


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

What a HOSS!! :thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is a crying shame they are almost extinct.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Beast!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Glad you got a picture. Probably the last on out there!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Photoshopped pic, no snappers are in the Gulf! lmbo


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

dayum!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I know ill be marked for life but I'm gonna say it anyway..........nevermind.....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Any guesses on how old that fish is?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Any guesses on how old that fish is?


Graph for red snapper off of our coasts in the northern Gulf. Seams like Snapper reach their maximum size around 10 years old usually and level off.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

way to go capt. adam. sho nuff a hoss. live ruby lips for bait?
where you been hiding? thought you had given up fishing.'

jack


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Graph for red snapper off of our coasts in the northern Gulf. Seams like Snapper reach their maximum size around 10 years old usually and level off.


Thanks man! I guessed it was 12 or so years old so maybe not too far off. I would have to give the old girl a pass if I caught her during snap season or at least I tell myself that because I'm not standing on the deck hold her lol. I would guess the meat may not be as good as a smaller snap.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a stud pony right there! The mythical red snapper shows its face again. Pretty amazing considering they are right up there with Bigfoot and Nessy according to the powers that be.


----------

